# Irregular room



## george_k (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I'm seeking your guidance on speaker orientation and room treatment.

As you can see from the attachment, my living room, while rectangular, is non-symmetric as there is drywall on one side and glass on the other (viewed from Option A) or dry-wall on one side, open space on the other (viewed from Option B).

To make matters worse, my flooring is ceramic tile and the ceiling is cement that has a rough uneven finish to it. It's a very bright/live room as you can probably imagine.

What is the best way to orient my speakers? What should I in terms of absorption/diffusion? Keep in mind that it's a rental unit so I can't gut the flooring


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Never fear. You could be in a lot worse situation.

Set the speakers toward the top of your drawing and fire down the length. Get a large area rug to use between the seating and the speakers. Easy to do, no damage, etc.

Broadband bass control in the front corners and potentially over your head (don't know the room height but it will help with decay times and echo anyway). Also, add some centered on the rear wall of the room in the dining area.

After that, it's a matter of how much more you want to knock things down. Heavy curtains on the windows counterbalanced by a couple of thinner panels on the left wall could be a good solution.

Bryan


----------

